# Plant 2



## babynik14 (Aug 26, 2007)

This is kind of an add on to the post i made a while ago about keeping my mantis in a plant. I just wanted to let everyone know that as good as it is for keeping it clean and easy to just leave the mantis there, she has become SO territorial because she thinks shes in the wild that i cant hold her aat all or even puy my hands around her. and in order to feed her i need slide a peice of paper underneath her so she goes onto it and and put her into this container in which she gets EXTREMELY defensive and plop the crickets into it and then get her back onto the plant. so for anyone was thinking about trying it in the plant just know you might not be able to handle your mantis easily. cause i know i cant  hahaa..


----------

